# Anyone into rocks, lapidary, crystals etc?



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello 

I got into another hobby lately. (like I need more hobbies)

I collect rocks and crystals which usually involves tripping around Bancroft. I do some trips with a club but mostly make my own. 

What I find so far is great for shaping into pendants and 'cabs'. Amazonite, black tourmaline, quartz, smoky quartz, garnet, colored marble etc. Also learning how to facet gemstones.

Anyone else into this or similar ? I'm looking for some equipment to grind stones. Cabbing machine, old faceting machine etc. As well as find out if any like-minded.

Cheers


----------

